# Question



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 13, 2019)

IS IT JUST ME?????????? it seems like prices on bicycles & parts are coming way down .... i see a lot of bike,s and part,s not selling --- reduced and still not selling....  what do you guy,s thinking... is it a low in the bike hobby or is the bottom going to fall out ?????? let,s hear some thoughts...................................


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jul 13, 2019)

I had a conversation with a small Texas bike shop owner last Monday. He didn’t paint a very rosy picture. Basically saying that small shops are destined to close due to online sales, Amazon, EBay, Marketplace and the mega brand name shops. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 13, 2019)

@HANDLE BAR HORDER  … is your question directed toward 
those bicycles and parts that are made available to the consumer 
who is looking for two-wheel transportation / recreation …..

_*or ….. *_is your question directed toward those consumers who buy - 
collect - sell or trade the classic and/or antique stuff ?

….. patric


----------



## spoker (Jul 13, 2019)

mid range ballooners used to sell well here 10 yrs ago,now no body responds ,i flip bikes to have money for my bike building and to supplement social security,had a phantom on about a year,finally parted it,had a used raleigh hybrid advertised yesterday,had 11 buyers in 15 min,sold right away,it sure isnt what it used 2b at all,alot of ppl buy wally bikes,ride em less than 5 times and then list em for sale for 1/3rd of what they paid,just saw a wally schwinn aerovane listed as ridden 5 times for $40bet it doesnt sell,unless someone wants the wheel set for a build


----------



## spoker (Jul 13, 2019)

i also see alot of ppl riding the rental bikes on the intown bike trails,i think thats also cutting into the bike shop sales


----------



## John G04 (Jul 13, 2019)

My theory to bikes not really selling is people already have there collections made up and unless its something super rare or cool its kinda hard for it to find a home if its at retail and the buyer can’t make a easy profit. The prewar, nice conditon tank bikes will always be worth something but 50’s schwinns with no deluxe features and in average condition seem to be at a low.


----------



## catfish (Jul 13, 2019)

June and July are always slow months for sales.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 13, 2019)

hoofhearted said:


> @HANDLE BAR HORDER  … is your question directed toward
> those bicycles and parts that are made available to the consumer
> who is looking for two-wheel transportation / recreation …..
> 
> ...



buy collect sell __ trade classic antique stuff


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 13, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> buy collect sell __ trade classic antique stuff




@HANDLE BAR HORDER … my take on what appears to be
a slight pause in the classic and antique bicycle market .. 
regarding purchases … well .. this is nearly the middle of 
Summer --_ many collectors are associated with their family -- 
and many families have Summer vacation plans that require funding ----- _

_Bicycles and parts may be put ON HOLD -- and that family Summer 
vacation WILL HAPPEN  ……. _

If the spouse ain't happy … and the kids ain't happy … AIN'T NOBODY BE HAPPY.

….. patric


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2019)

I don’t know, a 37 Roadmaster Supreme, sold recently for $20,000.00 and I just saw a Schwinn Fender Bomb sell here in the classifieds, for $775.00
A nice wheelset sold for $500 here yesterday, so I think things are still moving strong.
A 30s era canvas Schwinn parts bag just sold on eBay for a little over $100 bucks, and a New Departure shop apron just went for close to $400
Pretty crazy money, but those were all very desirable items.
It’s a fickle market for sure, but the good stuff still seems to sell well.


----------



## vincev (Jul 13, 2019)

Like firearms,bike collecting is tough on the younger collectors raising families,buying homes,etc. I think the "good" stuff will always bring in good money but is being bought by the older [senior] collectors that have money. I see the current trend of younger people paying big bucks is in BMX bikes.These are the bikes the younger collectors rode as kids,not old ballooners.


----------



## Boris (Jul 13, 2019)

John G04 said:


> My theory to bikes not really selling is people already have there collections made up and unless its something super rare or cool its kinda hard for it to find a home if its at retail and the buyer can’t make a easy profit. The prewar, nice conditon tank bikes will always be worth something but 50’s schwinns with no deluxe features and in average condition seem to be at a low.



I'm not buying like I used to because I'm pretty satisfied with what I already have, like John said.


----------



## schwinnja (Jul 13, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Lo...-Plates-w-Reflectors-1946-51-GFC/173958709409
*https://tinyurl.com/y2j3uorg
https://tinyurl.com/y2l9z62v 
https://tinyurl.com/y3596t32 
https://tinyurl.com/yyphtoeb *


----------



## vincev (Jul 13, 2019)

Boris said:


> I'm not buying like I used to because I'm pretty satisfied with what I already have, like John said.



I think we become more selective the longer we have been in the hobby.Quality over quantity comes into play. No room for "space taker" bikes. I dont look as hard for bikes anymore or buy like I used to. I still like finding a nice old bike but dont get cut throat like my younger days. I go to shows to talk to old friends and usually buy very little.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 13, 2019)

Yeah, the vintage BMX market is on fire.
I’m totally out of the loop on that one, but I’ve seen some staggering results for the Cook Bros. stuff.
I get it though.
The guys just want the bike they either had, or always wanted, but never had.
There’s a pretty strong contingent of enthusiasts out here for that stuff.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 13, 2019)

schwinnja said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=173958709409
> *https://tinyurl.com/y2j3uorg
> https://tinyurl.com/y2l9z62v
> https://tinyurl.com/y3596t32
> https://tinyurl.com/yyphtoeb *



That was nice 
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=254275055231 

BIN $199


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 13, 2019)

John G04 said:


> My theory to bikes not really selling is people already have there collections made up and unless its something super rare or cool its kinda hard for it to find a home if its at retail and the buyer can’t make a easy profit. The prewar, nice conditon tank bikes will always be worth something but 50’s schwinns with no deluxe features and in average condition seem to be at a low.



I agree! I bought a hornet with no tank and junk delta ray for $75.00 after talking the guy down from his asking price of $100.00. I got a fair deal. I think bike prices are way down right now. I have a nice Roadmaster moutain bike on c/l for $35.00. no takers. People would rather piss away $100.00+ for a GARBAGE bike at Wallys than buy a classic  vintage bike for less money . They don't know or want QUALITY!! Razin.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 13, 2019)

this ebay find 







was hard to pass up at $200. a little elbow grease and a few parts upgrading it to a nice rider.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 13, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> IS IT JUST ME?????????? it seems like prices on bicycles & parts are coming way down .... i see a lot of bike,s and part,s not selling --- reduced and still not selling....  what do you guy,s thinking... is it a low in the bike hobby or is the bottom going to fall out ?????? let,s hear some thoughts...................................



Went to a car show swap meet in Iola Wisconsin and sold 4 mountain bikes to my buddy for $20.00. Bought a seat for my o.c. chopper for $30.00. I also saw some bikes he had for sale. He was asking $90.00 for a non complete west coast chopper. No sale. He had a nice Lighting Flyer that i almost bought for $90.00.  It was a nice girls bike. I took a hit on the bikes i sold him, So i passed on the Flyer. I"ll  hit him up in 2 weeks. Probably get it for $50.00 or less. It's what ever the market will bear. Happy buyer beware. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 13, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> this ebay find View attachment 1029764
> 
> View attachment 1029772
> 
> was hard to pass up at $200. a little elbow grease and a few parts upgrading it to a nice rider.



What year schwiin and model? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 13, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What year schwiin and model? Thanks. Razin.



looks to be a 1940/1 Schwinn dx97


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 13, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I don’t know, a 37 Roadmaster Supreme, sold recently for $20,000.00 and I just saw a Schwinn Fender Bomb sell here in the classifieds, for $775.00
> A nice wheelset sold for $500 here yesterday, so I think things are still moving strong.
> A 30s era canvas Schwinn parts bag just sold on eBay for a little over $100 bucks, and a New Departure shop apron just went for close to $400
> Pretty crazy money, but those were all very desirable items.
> It’s a fickle market for sure, but the good stuff still seems to sell well.



What's a Schwiin fender bomb? BOMBS AWAY!!! Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 13, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> That was nice
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Mi...m43663.l44720&nordt=true&rt=nc&orig_cvip=true
> 
> BIN $199
> ...



A fair price for  a feebay score. Razin.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2019)

Yep, It's tanked for sure when these are selling for $350. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=333266577008


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 13, 2019)

COOLIO!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 13, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Yep, It's tanked for sure when these are selling for $350.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-Schwinn-Stingray-Grey-Ghost-Krate-Bicycle-/333266577008?hash=item4d983c6670:g:zwgAAOSwW2hdGQ1o&nma=true&si=xRxltX1w9Sxw5EKDO41cKaP%2B494%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 1029806



If it's a repop like i know it is, It's not worth a plug nickel. I'm going through a 19666 Schwinn  ray for alot less than that and will be maybe worth twice as much as this Garbage Pacific cycle Turd. For 350, It won't sell. Go figure. Razin.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 13, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> this ebay find View attachment 1029764
> 
> View attachment 1029772
> 
> was hard to pass up at $200. a little elbow grease and a few parts upgrading it to a nice rider.



WOW  nice  score


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 13, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> If it's a repop like i know it is, It's not worth a plug nickel. I'm going through a 19666 Schwinn  ray for alot less than that and will be maybe worth twice as much as this Garbage Pacific cycle Turd. For 350, It won't sell. Go figure. Razin.




You obviously just started flapping and didn't even bother to read the listing.  stfu


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jul 13, 2019)

*Sold  Jun 4, 2019*
*TORRINGTON 10 BICYCLE PEDALS NOS SCHWINN WHIZZER VINTAGE*

Brand New
$406.00
Jun-4 12:41
18 bids
+$15.00 shipping


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 14, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> You obviously just started flapping and didn't even bother to read the listing.  stfu



Ya now what, I looked at the ad and with the 175.00 shipping it's still not worth the asking price. Pay what YOU want. But not for me. Your two sense worth would be put to better use else were. Razin.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 14, 2019)

any other thoughts


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 14, 2019)

I know a lot of folks didn’t get their “normal” IRS refund this year, I certainly didn’t. That seems to fuel much of the typical spring activity in the hobby from my experience buying and selling vintage bikes over the last 25+ years. 

Also it just takes a couple of aggressively over-paying collectors buying up everything to ruin the fun for many. There has been plenty of that around the prewar Schwinn circles lately.

Lastly, I think the hobby was in a bubble of sorts and has corrected. The good stuff still demands a premium, but the mediocre stuff is seeing that correction.

Personally, I’m fine with lower prices. I just have a few bikes and very little parts inventory so I’m not worried about my “investment”. I do have a wad of cash ready to go for reasonably priced goods though.


----------



## Duchess (Jul 14, 2019)

My opinion from being more of a car guy is that the nostalgia buyers old enough to have disposable income and to reminisce about "easier" times are aging out of their market and the next generation is more interested in what they remember from when they were kids. I'm thankful that I never suffered from this fiscally-damaging and sometimes emotionally-stunting disease and merely had PTSD (ironically, though I believe I may have been spared from nostalgia as we refer to it today by PTSD, the original idea of nostalgia was that of a "soldiers' disease" and very much linked to early recognition of what would be known as PTSD). Good bikes, like cars, will sell because they have qualities or iconic image that has timeless appeal, but mass produced mediocrity or outright junk that was overvalued by nostalgia buyers will come down and likely stay there. A Ferrari 250 GTO transcends fads, but utterly ridiculous 7-figure sales for 'Cudas are over. Right now, the average-among-its-contemporaries-when-new Supra is on the rise, but when the Fast-and-Furious-appreciating generation ages out, I'm sure the value of those will fall back, too (assuming trends continue along their historical paths until then, though that looks unlikely).


----------



## stoney (Jul 14, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> What's a Schwiin fender bomb? BOMBS AWAY!!! Razin.




Look in the For Sale/ Trade section. Schwinn Fender Bomb for sale, first page.


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 14, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> any other thoughts



Yeah. Some of us need to learn the difference between there and their, your and you're, and sense and cents.  If your only using two sense, you're letting three go to waste.  If you're only using two cents, then you've only used 1/50th of a dollar.  Makes sense doesn't it?  And please, don't use a pronoun without first using a proper antecedent. Thanks.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 14, 2019)

I feel like we have this conversation every year around this time...


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 14, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Ya now what, I looked at the ad and with the 175.00 shipping it's still not worth the asking price. Pay what YOU want. But not for me. Your two sense worth would be put to better use else were. Razin.



Pretty sure someone got a smokin deal on that grey ghost. Even if the shipping was 350$


----------



## morton (Jul 15, 2019)

#1 I see those ads on tv about cell phones and hear that many people are paying $30-$40 month for service.  If true that doesn't leave much money left for average wage earmers to spend for descretionary purchases like bikes.

#2  I also agree with *razinhellcustomz that "People would rather piss away $100.00+ for a GARBAGE bike at Wallys than buy a classic  vintage bike for less money . They don't know or want QUALITY!! Razin. "*

*#3 I see the same bikes week after week on our local CL not selling.  I have a 2 speed kickback Breeze in fantastic condition withh brand new tires listed at $125 for 2 months and not a nibble.  Also had it at 3 different flea markets and my yard sale and not more than 2 or 3 people even bothered to look at it. People just not interested I guess as I was prepared to negotiate.*

*#4  Happened to be at a yard sale at the same time with a flipper I know well.  He, and I, passed on a $10 wally world Schwinn "mountain" bike in perfect condition...looked like it had never been ridden.  A year or 2 ago it would have popped quickley for $50 on cl but he didn't even bother with it.*

*I don't know why, but I am seeing bikes that would have sold quickley a couple of years ago languishing on cl for what seems like forever......just sayin'*


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 15, 2019)

I have an auctioneer friend and he says the worst months to sell something are those that start with a "J". January because people are recovering from Christmas and June and July because those are family vacation months. Average stuff will always take time to sell but the good stuff just keeps moving! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 15, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> If it's a repop like i know it is, It's not worth a plug nickel. I'm going through a 19666 Schwinn  ray for alot less than that and will be maybe worth twice as much as this Garbage Pacific cycle Turd. For 350, It won't sell. Go figure. Razin.






razinhellcustomz said:


> Ya now what, I looked at the ad and with the 175.00 shipping it's still not worth the asking price. Pay what YOU want. But not for me. Your two sense worth would be put to better use else were. Razin.




You're missing the point. That bike is the real deal, not a garbage Pacific cycle turd as you seem to think. It was an absolute bargain, even with the shipping. That was not an asking price, that is what the bike actually sold for. It's easily a $1500 plus bike.


----------



## vincev (Jul 15, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Yep, It's tanked for sure when these are selling for $350.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/1971-Schwinn-Stingray-Grey-Ghost-Krate-Bicycle-/333266577008?hash=item4d983c6670:g:zwgAAOSwW2hdGQ1o&nma=true&si=xRxltX1w9Sxw5EKDO41cKaP%2B494%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> View attachment 1029806



Wow,no reserve ? !  Seller screwed himself.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 15, 2019)

vincev said:


> Wow,no reserve ? !  Seller screwed himself.



Looks like it was a buy it now. I don’t think it was a auction style.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 15, 2019)

Yep.  There’s a Change coming now ....most old people don’t collect anymore they have everything the want are starting to down size.. younger gens don’t care much for collecting hoards and usually don’t have the means too.  The rust and original  nazis are actually killing the restored market and prices are dropping.. access to anything you want is easy with the internet so one can wait till another one shows up at a lower price.... rare always command value but is limited to less of a crowd... lots of things are dropping value fast in the antiques business and vintage cars...this I feel is the new trend...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 15, 2019)

old stuff does not have the value it used to. watch the Antiques Roadshow when they have older shows on, then at the end after showing the price from 1999 they show the current value and very few things have gained much value in the last 20 years, many times the price has even gone down


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 15, 2019)

Jay81 said:


> You're missing the point. That bike is the real deal, not a garbage Pacific cycle turd as you seem to think. It was an absolute bargain, even with the shipping. That was not an asking price, that is what the bike actually sold for. It's easily a $1500 plus bike.



Good for you!! You can pay YOUR 1500 all day. I would rather build an old one MYSELF and spend way less than you will and i get the satisfaction of doing it MYSELF> YOU? Not so much.


----------



## stoney (Jul 15, 2019)

Freqman1 said:


> I have an auctioneer friend and he says the worst months to sell something are those that start with a "J". January because people are recovering from Christmas and June and July because those are family vacation months. Average stuff will always take time to sell but the good stuff just keeps moving! V/r Shawn




I agree Shawn. Myself coming from years in the antique and auction service business. December, January, and summer did suck mostly. Early antiques ( late 1700's-1870's) did well no matter what time of year.


----------



## John G04 (Jul 15, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Good for you!! You can pay YOUR 1500 all day. I would rather build an old one MYSELF and spend way less than you will and i get the satisfaction of doing it MYSELF> YOU? Not so much.




Must you start an argument everytime you disagree with someone. Just because you dont see the value doesn’t mean theres no value at all and that it should be a tin can.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 15, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Good for you!! You can pay YOUR 1500 all day. I would rather build an old one MYSELF and spend way less than you will and i get the satisfaction of doing it MYSELF> YOU? Not so much.



What is your deal lately?


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 15, 2019)

I was wondering who you were referring to. I had to "Show Ignored Content" to even see him quoted. Much better now since ignored...


John G04 said:


> Must you start an argument everytime you disagree with someone. Just because you dont see the value doesn’t mean theres no value at all and that it should be a tin can.


----------



## troy boy (Jul 15, 2019)

saladshooter said:


> I was wondering who you were referring to. I had to "Show Ignored Content" to even see him quoted. Much better now since ignored...



 Thank you so much Salad Shooter!   I Just used that ignore  Button for the person in Question


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 15, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Good for you!! You can pay YOUR 1500 all day. I would rather build an old one MYSELF and spend way less than you will and i get the satisfaction of doing it MYSELF> YOU? Not so much.




When did I say I'd pay $1500? I said it's at least a $1500 bike.
You said that you know it's a repop and that it isn't worth what it sold for. I was only trying to tell you that it is NOT a repop, it's an original bike. That's the only reason I mentioned value.

You enjoy building bikes, I enjoy original bikes. I get my satisfaction from taking a neglected original bike and making them look and ride nice again. Others like restored bikes. That's the beauty of this hobby, lots of options. But you don't need to concern yourself with what I spend my money on, or what I like. That doesn't even have anything to do with the conversation.

Lots of folks here are willing to help and give free advice. But not if you're going to argue with everyone. 
See, you may not care for original bikes, and that's fine. But who wouldn't want to learn about finding a bike for $350 and being able to sell it for $1500? 
That's ok, more deals for the rest of us.


----------



## Boris (Jul 15, 2019)

If a tree falls in the forest, and no one is around to hear it...........


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## GTs58 (Jul 15, 2019)

Boris said:


> If a tree falls in the forest, and no one is around to hear it...........




Someone needs to get a chain saw, go into that forest and drop a tree that nobody wants to hear fall.


----------



## Barto (Jul 15, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> old stuff does not have the value it used to. watch the Antiques Roadshow when they have older shows on, then at the end after showing the price from 1999 they show the current value and very few things have gained much value in the last 20 years, many times the price has even gone down



Way too funny, I'm watching that right now and yes, there is a noticable amount of items that have lost value.


----------



## Cooper S. (Jul 15, 2019)

Antique bikes maybe declining in value, but I’ve noticed that the market for antique firearms is going absolutely insane lately


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 16, 2019)

The thing with "collectibles" is styles and what's hot in the market is always changing. In the furniture world, the mid century stuff is on fire right now. Federal, renaissance revival, the real foo foo, over ornate stuff is cheap. Not in style now. It will be again one day.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jul 16, 2019)

Let em come down. I don't collect for value, just for the coolness and historical aspect. Maybe I can afford a bluebird one day....


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 17, 2019)

'Retro cruiser' bikes, now being produced for the last 25 or so years on a pretty consistent basis by a myriad of 
manufacturers and most over seas, have in my opinion really killed the allure of the original articles to the general public.
I live near the beaches here in the LA area and have been riding on the bikes paths here since high school on 
vintage ballooners. .... the saturation of the retro garbage has 'numbed' folks to original bikes. 
The classics would blow peoples minds when you rode them down here locally years back, now, it's very
rare for anyone to even give a classic bike a second glance.
There are just so many older and already weathered and rusted Retro bikes rolling around the bike paths where
I live and most are clones (somewhat) of the 30s-50s stuff..  

Also, When I first got in to this hobby back in the late 70s...and even up through the 80's even 90s...alot of older folks
were fueling the fire buying and restoring....  They were buying their child hood bikes.  That party is just about over.

NEVER in the 40+ years of collecting/buying/selling have I seen the market this bad, all time worst.
As collectors ...we need to encourage newbies and use any opportunity at our disposal to promote
the hobby to the broader population.

I used to love selling on Ebay at low 9.99 opening bid and No reserve let em' roll.  Always confident that 
the market would be healthy and strong.   These days you're better off listing anything you sell on ebay
for a starting bid of the least you would accept for the item or you're in for some startling realizations.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 17, 2019)

Netiquette

Rule number 2 - Do not use all caps


It is the equivalent of shouting / yelling.









https://newrepublic.com/article/117390/netiquette-capitalization-how-caps-became-code-yelling


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 17, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> 'Retro cruiser' bikes, now being produced for the last 25 or so years on a pretty consistent basis by a myriad of
> manufacturers and most over seas, have in my opinion really killed the allure of the original articles to the general public.
> I live near the beaches here in the LA area and have been riding on the bikes paths here since high school on
> vintage ballooners. .... the saturation of the retro garbage has 'numbed' folks to original bikes.
> ...








Well spoken grasshopper....you have evolved beyond your years......


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Jul 17, 2019)

Who remembers a few years ago there was a CABE'r that found a whole unopened case of NOS Diamond 1" pitch bicycle chains ? Back then they would pop up from time to time for around $100 bucks for a nos in the box chain on ebay. You might have been lucky enough to score a brother of the wheel price for $90 bucks here if you were quick on the trigger. He had a bunch of people trying to get him to sell them off and he said thanks but he was going to hold on to them for the time being. It's looking like that was a wise decision -

*Sold  Jul 16, 2019*
*Vintage Diamond Chain Company Skip tooth Bicycle Chain ,56 Links pus master link*

$230.50
Jul-16 18:57
23 bids
+$7.50 shipping


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 17, 2019)

wtf happened there? I was watching it(thinking I could get a nice chain on the cheap) when it popped up but then the last couple days it went nuts and went way beyond its value(my opinon). chain is nice but lacks the glitter/glow of a fresh unused diamond chain. I have had to pay for pristine diamond chains in the $175 realm-I just have to turn in more soda cans-not a biggie!


----------



## Drivenbikes (Jul 20, 2019)

Horder- you are right, very little demand, new money is going into tall bmx and fat electric.  My buddy has a vintage bike store with 150 bikes and is shutting down.  I had a good condition 52 DX complete and I was lucky to get 350 after 3 months for sale.  50 people called, 1 showed.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 4, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> i see a lot of bike,s and part,s not selling --- reduced and still not selling....



I have been buying less, especially expensive items; seems some sellers won't ship to my location any more without requiring a signature and a special fun trip to the post office or commercial shipper.


----------

